# Smoking a rack of pork!!  QView added



## teebob2000 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all - wife picked up a rack of pork this week from Costco (exactly like rack of lamb, except, y'know, it's pork).  I'd never seen pork done up like this before.

It's 5.5#.  Directions for grilling say sear both sides on high heat, then into 450F oven for 15 minutes, then in 350F grill for 90 minutes.  I want to do this entirely on my WSM and add a little smoke, so I thought I'd do this...

Start a FULL chimney and then dump in the firebox.  Let it get up a nice heat, set the cooking grate directly on the firebox and sear it like that.  Then set the middle section on and put the pork on the bottom grate, close it up for 20 minutes or so and that will act as my 450F period.  Lastly, add the water pan, move the pork to the top grate and close it up for the last period.  It probably won't be 350F so it would be closer to 2 hours maybe?

Couple of questions.  First, does this seem like it should work?  Any advice or anything I've left out?  And second, is it worth smoking during the last period if it goes for only 2 hours?  Should get smoky enough, right?  I'm going with a more Italian-style rub (EVO & balsamic, rosemary, garlic, paprika) so what wood should I use?  I have a little of everything.

Also, the directions say it's done at IT of 145F but that seems awfully low to me.

Any help is GREATLY appreciated!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






EDIT: added pix of the packaging.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 29, 2011)

Couple of things to keep in mind:

once you sear the outside it also closes up the pores and absobes a lot less smoke
putting the water pan into an already running WSM is very hard (and sometimes painfull).
I would do what we call a reverse sear. Get your WSM set up with the water pan running at 250'ish, smoke the pork untill you get to an internal temp. that is 10° below your target temp, then you can either sear it in a 500° oven or do what you were talking about with the grill. Let it rest for 15 min. and enjoy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't forget your camera!

I'd like to see this thing.


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 30, 2011)

Oooo, that sounds good, Johnny!  I'm gonna give that a try!


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 30, 2011)

teebob2000, I picked up one of these yesterday at Costco and was wondering what to do with it.  I was going to post a picture here on the site to figure out exactly what it cut it is.

These things have a lot of meat in them.

























Not sure when I am going to fix this so I will be watching the thread to see how yours turns out.

Gary


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 30, 2011)

garyinmd said:


> Not sure when I am going to fix this so I will be watching the thread to see how yours turns out.
> 
> Gary


Hey Gary, why don't YOU go first??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This on rack of lamb from Wikipedia.  Gotta think this is the same thing but from pork??

A *rack of lamb*  or *carré d'agneau*  (though this may also refer to other cuts) is a cut of lamb cut perpendicularly to the spine, and including 16 ribs or chops. At retail, it is usually sold 'single' (sawn longitudinally and including the 8 ribs on one side only), but may also be sold as a "double rack of lamb", with the ribs on both sides.


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry teebob, already have a chuckie in the smoker today, so your up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       Will do more research and see what other members think, Pops may know where this cut comes from.  I am looking at next Sunday at the soonest I will have time.  Just looking at the chunk of meat in them unless someone has a better idea will probably smoke them somewhat like a loin, might have to have a couple of beers to figure this one out.

That's the best thing about this hobby, unless I really screw it up we get to eat the test subjects.  (daughter has pizza joint on speed dial just in case)


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like a crown roast to me!!

http://leitesculinaria.com/5705/rec...rown-roast-of-pork.html#.TqCdBw6VcGM.facebook

 Craig


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 30, 2011)

I need to get to Costco! Can't wait for your q-view.


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 30, 2011)

Your right Craig, just sat butt down at computer and typed "rack of pork chops" in google and it does mention crown roast (For reference, a pork rib roast/rack of pork is a simpler version of a pork *crown roast*, which is a pork rib roast/rack of pork turned into a circle and tied). 

The links I looked at are below.

http://www.porkbeinspired.com/cut_rackofpork.aspx

http://www.alcoholian.com/?p=4542          This one even shows the exact package we bought.

Might have to double the beer and thought process, cut apart or leave whole, smoke then oven or grill, decisions, decisions, decisions.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Or I can just out wait teebob2000 to see what he comes up with.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 30, 2011)

Teebob , Garyinmd ; I only have a limited amount of Popcorn and Pepsi,so ya'll ,one at least , do it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	















I'll be waiting , how about you Al? I got a seat right here , front row.....LOL


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 30, 2011)

garyinmd said:


> This one even shows the exact package we bought.


OK this has my mouth watering now!!  I'm gonna get some pesto working on these bad boys for later.


----------



## scooper (Oct 30, 2011)

I have roasted those before I got a smoker.  I have not smoked one yet.  Check out the label.  It has a sodium solution in it, so it is pre-brined for you.  It's quite hard to dry one out.  Should be great in the smoker!

Costco usually get them this time of year and carries them through the holidays.


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep, 10% pork broth, sodium citrate and salt solution.

First, peeled off the membrane.







Combined a 1/4 cup Stonewall Kitchen basil pesto, 1/4 cup EVO, 1 TBL chopped garlic and 1 TBL balsamic vinegar...







...slather it on that sucker real good, cover and into the fridge for a couple hours.







To be continuted...


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Looking forward to seeing the BearViews.*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 30, 2011)

Teebob, 145*F IT is plenty, have no fear, after the rest the temp will be between 150* and 155*F with plenty of juicy goodness and a pale pink blush...It's the best temp for Pork loin, bone in like yours or boneless...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2011)

Man that sucker looks good!

I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 30, 2011)

OK, she's in.  Lit a full chimney load and then dumped, added another dozen or so coals on top.  I have the rack in the foil pan pictured above set on the top grate with no water pan.  Temp probe at level shows between 320F and 330F.  I added 3 alder chunks.  It's a HELL of a windy day here so I expect my temp might fluctuate more than I want.  I have it set close to the house but the wind is really swirling.  I have my vents at 100/0/0 (downwind one is open).  I'll add my meat probe in about an hour and see what's what.

Following JR's sug above, I'll get it to about 135F IT and then try to sear it on a grate set right atop the firebox.  If it's too windy and I'm getting too much ash when I open it, which I expect I will, I may have to use the oven for the last stage (hangs head in shame).

UPDATE:  Temps shot WAY up all of a sudden (370F and rising) so I added a water pan after all.  Now temp is stable between 230-240F.  I'm happier.  It's been on an hour and I tipped it up on end (it was laying bone side down).  It's got NICE color going!


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 30, 2011)

Careful teebob, remember I have to follow this next weekend


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh.  My.  Good-golly sakes.  OK, I have NEVER tasted better pork in my life.  My wife concurs.  This is amazing!!!  I give credit to the cut more than anything, I'm not sure how you could mess this up unless something very bad happened.  Tender, juicy, smoky, simply amazing.

THANKS for all the expert advice from everyone!!!  It was invaluable.

So my WSM temp hung around 240 for the rest of the time.  At about 2.5 hours total time, the pork IT hit 135F.  I removed the WSM center section, then set the cooking grate on top of the firebox.  I took the pork out of the pan and onto the grate directly over the coals, bone side up, then set the lid on the top.  When the IT hit 143F I turned the pork over and replaced the lid.  Pic below is post-flip.  When I flipped it, it smelled like bacon over a charcoal grill. In other words, PHENOMENAL.







When the IT hit 147F I removed the pork from the grill and back in the baking pan, and covered for a 15-minute rest.  I left in the pan all the rub and juices that had rendered out of the pork.  Everything was cooked so I wasn't concerned about contamination.  Here it is post-rest, IT at 153F.







I removed it to a Pyrex baking dish for carving.  I cannot describe the smell of this roast.  It was amazing.  Crunchy skin, perfect smoke ring, tender as hell.  I could have separated the pieces with a butter knife.













I also made some of my oven-baked herbed garlic potato chips.  Thin-sliced potatoes marinated in EVO, minced garlic and Italian seasoning, sprinkled with paprika and baked on a cookie sheet at 375F for an hour (flipped half-way through) or until they're however crunchy you like them.  We like them crunchy.







For plating I spooned the herby au jus from the original baking pan over the pork.  Daddy got the end piece.  The final presentation (served with a nice glass of a sassy, chilled 2002 gruner veltliner)...







Even though the chops were an inch thick, they cut easily with a fork.  No knife needed.  (I picked mine up and ate it caveman-style.)

Guys, I'm telling you, you have to try this cut of pork.  Get a Costco membership if you don't have one.  I'll say it again:  this is the BEST tasting, most tender pork I've ever had in my life.

Any questions, please let me know.  I'm still in heaven.


----------



## sosbbqking (Oct 30, 2011)

looks good i think ill smoke 1 up this week


----------



## magnum3672 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll start this post by saying I usually don't post on qviews because while they are amazing I feel like me saying "oh hey that looks yummy" is just old hat and I guess there's a bit of laziness going into it too but I don't post on qviews.

But that looks so darn delicious and I'm so jealous that I just have to post.

OH HEY THAT LOOKS YUMMY!


----------



## slownlow (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice job,  it looks like it was delicious!  I have to try those oven fries.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2011)

WOOO HOOO!!!!







If I ever see one of those in the store, I will buy it for sure!


----------



## scooper (Oct 31, 2011)

That looks awesome!  Costco better have a supply of those things.  That is on the to do list for sure.

Thanks for sharing and taking one for the team!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 31, 2011)

That is some fine lookin pork. I wonder if Sam's club has them??

I don't even know if there is a Costco around here. But I am gonna look.

Great Job!!!

Mike


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Teebob, 145*F IT is plenty, have no fear, after the rest the temp will be between 150* and 155*F with plenty of juicy goodness and a pale pink blush...It's the best temp for Pork loin, bone in like yours or boneless...JJ


Utter perfection, Jimmy, thanks for the heads-up!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 31, 2011)

That turned out real nice and tasty looking.

I especially like that its not overpowered with spices.

Thanks for sharing.

  Craig


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

garyinmd said:


> Careful teebob, remember I have to follow this next weekend


I'm holding you to that, Gary!  Can't wait to see your results.  You will LOVE it!!  If any of my prep info isn't clear, let me know and I'll elucidate!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   To accurately recreate my conditions, you have to whip up 30 MPH wind gusts and a hard rain about an hour before completion;  jet engines and a commercial fire suppression system should do it.  LOL

BTW, because the rack is cryovac'ed and in brine, the use-by date will be several weeks into the future.  So if circumstances dictate you can't cook it on a given day, it'll wait patiently for you.  It's not like you have to plan ahead to thaw or use it in x-number of days or it'll spoil.


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> That turned out real nice and tasty looking.
> 
> I especially like that its not overpowered with spices.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Craig!  As I was slathering the herb mix onto the pork, I was a little concerned because I added a LOT of chopped garlic in addition to the garlic that was in the pesto.  (Wife LOVES garlic!)  But everything is very subtle and well-blended.  Even the reserved left in the baking pan was just perfect because it had cooked sufficiently.  Come to think of it, that would have made for AWESOME bread-dripping sauce!  Oooo, note to self... !!


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 31, 2011)

Glad the reverse sear worked out for you Teebob, you can use the same method with all kinds of differant cuts.


----------



## scooper (Oct 31, 2011)

teebob2000 said:


> Even the reserved left in the baking pan was just perfect because it had cooked sufficiently.  Come to think of it, that would have made for AWESOME bread-dripping sauce!  Oooo, note to self... !!




Or a drizzle for those fine looking taters!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 1, 2011)

teebob2000 said:


> Utter perfection, Jimmy, thanks for the heads-up!!!


 Anytime Bro...Congrats Nice Job!...JJ


----------



## berninga87 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## jtnf (Nov 2, 2011)

That cut is on the top of my 'next' list, that's for sure.

There's a nice family place near my home that has a 'cowboy porkchop' that looks like it is pared from from that roast. They finish frenching it and basically leave the loin... Its' spiced and roasted, then they cover it in asiago and some other cheese whose name escapes me currently and finish it in a broiler.

I may have to try that after driving to Detroit this week... Hrm... there's a smoker there too ;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2011)

I looked at Sam's today to see if they had them, and they don't so I guess I'll have to make a longer drive to Costco to get one.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 2, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## tom c (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I need to get a Costco menbership.


----------



## meatinc (Nov 2, 2011)

Excellent job  - pics and explanations.  Incredible - I think I can actually smell it through the internet.

I'm on my way to Costco right n........


----------



## scooper (Nov 3, 2011)

Picked up mine at Costco today.


----------



## tattooed smoker (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm just givin my .02 worth in ? But I don't see that being done and if so it's prolly gonna be tough as shoe leather ?? But let me no how it turns out and let's see some good pictures of hue process ??


----------



## scooper (Nov 6, 2011)

Those things are brined in a 10% solution of pork broth and sodium.  They are butter knife tender as long as you don't over cook them.  I made one last night.  Thread posted.


----------



## slief (Nov 6, 2011)

After reading your post, I was at Costco yesteday and picked one of these pork racks up. Its seems you started something here as smoked pork racks have been very popular here in the last few days.  

I decided to follow your recipe and plan on smoking it today.Its been marinating overnight. Its raining here in So. Cal so I am hoping that won't complicate my smoke. I have an MES and an AMNPS but I am think the wet weather might make it difficult to keep the AMNPS burning so I might just throw chunks of wood into the MES. We will see later today. I will put a post up once I get things rolling and give you the credit you deserve for what looks to be a great recipe!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## teebob2000 (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *slief*
> 
> Its raining here in So. Cal so I am hoping that won't complicate my smoke.


That's probably the key!!  When I did mine I had huge wind gusts, and then a driving rain about an hour before completion so yours will turn out great, I'm sure!!!


----------



## teebob2000 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tattooed smoker said:


> I'm just givin my .02 worth in ? But I don't see that being done and if so it's prolly gonna be tough as shoe leather ?? But let me no how it turns out and let's see some good pictures of hue process ??


Errrr...  not sure what you're getting at?  It was 2.5 hours w/ .5 rest for a 5# roast at ~250F, reaching an IT (internal temp) of 155F, what about that do you find not believable that it would turn out the way it did?  I did post a lot of pix, what were you looking for?

Easiest thing is for you to try one!  They're fabulous!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow!!!

Another one I missed during my AWOL time!

Looks AWESOME !!!!!!

And those Taters are over the top, Too!!!!

Thanks for showing!

Bear


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Nov 7, 2011)

nice pics


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Nov 7, 2011)

nicely done


----------



## tattooed smoker (Nov 7, 2011)

I wasn't tryn to be smart about it I never tryed one ? I have tryed some of the pre packed pork loins and was very disappointed that's what I made my opinion on ? Sorry if I strode on any toes didn't mean it as a insult by any means !!! I don't have a Costco close to me so I haven't seen em but there's one in Memphis TN. And will go see if I can find sum cause that wood be great for a quick supper !!!! Cause I cook my homemade ribs for like 51/2 hrs . Sorry again for any negativity none intended! Phil


----------



## eman (Nov 7, 2011)

Big difference in a trimmed loin and a rack. I have to say that a loin ,even a  stuffed is one of, if not my least favorite things to smoke.

Just not enough fat to keep it moist or give it much flavor.  The rack has the Bones(flavor) and fat (moisture).


----------



## teebob2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, I agree about loins.  They're great roasted in the oven, I've had varying results in the smoker.


----------



## smokinnyc (Feb 17, 2013)

Teebob - you're a rock star.  Picked one of these up on a Costco run and did a search for smoking methods.  Followed yours exactly (except I just used apple chips) on my Masterbuilt with stellar results.  Will definitely have a lot more fun with this cut!


----------



## randyt58 (Nov 28, 2016)

Been thinking of doing one of these. Was in Costco tonight. They had the vac pak'd ones for $3.29 and some that looked meatier and were seasoned in store for $4.29. Didn't really pay attention to the seasoning on the 'ready to smoke' one but I will probably get the vac pak and do my own thing on it.


----------



## randyt58 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ok, I grabbed one of the pre-seasoned ones from Costco tonight. Lot more meat than on the cryovac version. This one is frenched AND tied. I am not sure the weight, Guessing about 6 pounds by the price.

I will try to remember to photo document as I go.

Randy


----------



## myquest (Jan 9, 2017)

I took one of these and mixed EVO and garlic with about a half a cup of Jeff's rub, rubbed it down good and used the 3-2-1 method like I was making ribs. This was crazy good, leftovers for enchiladas tonight!


----------



## shipwama (Jul 14, 2017)

Going to tackle one of these this weekend. I will try to get some Q View going as well












20170714_211154.jpg



__ shipwama
__ Jul 14, 2017





Just got the rub done and can't wait to smoke it in the morning. Going to do some potatoes as well.













20170715_090824.jpg



__ shipwama
__ Jul 15, 2017





Just over an hour and a half in the heat running about 225. Looking delicious. Also have a few other things I wanted to try from this forum- a cranky onion and some potatoes in there.


----------

